
How A Teenage Entrepreneur Built A Profitable Lyrics Site - vaksel
http://mixergy.com/metrolyrics-milun-tesovic/
======
vaksel
i know Andrew reads this site, so let me tell you, the whole required
registration thing is a real deal breaker for me...and I bet it's the same way
for other people.

\+ the whole registration form makes me feel like you are also registering me
for itunes, which I have no intention of doing.

So I didn't even bother watching the interview, like I usually do, and just
read the transcript

